# chi mi cambia l'ora del pc?

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti,

eccomi, come al solito, con il mio quesito da fanta-informatica.

Dopo aver sperperato un patrimonio in batterie, ora mi sono deciso ad affrontare il problema.

In pratica, di solito mi collego ad una rete e ho ntp configurato per sistemarmi l'ora.

Qualche volta mi capita di non avere una rete disponibile, e qualche volta (ripetizione, lo so) all'ingresso nel sistema mi accorgo che l'orologio è rimasto indietro un po'.

Ho sempre pensato alla batteria della bios scarica, ma l'ho comprata nuova venerdì e il fatto che sia successo il lunedì dopo fa traballare le mie certezze.

Stamattina ho fatto una prova: avvio il pc, nel bios l'ora è corretto, arrivo in gnome e l'ora è indietro.

Controllo in /var/log/messages, ma la prima riga è già con l'ora modificata.

Non ho idea di cosa, o chi, mi cambi l'ora.

Avete qualche suggerimento per un povero fanta-informatico?

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche a me succede la stessa cosa!

(anche io uso ntp, etc...)

io uso:

```
net-misc/ntp
```

----------

## MajinJoko

Esatto. Io ho

 *Quote:*   

> net-misc/ntp
> 
>      Installed versions:  4.2.4_p7-r1

 

e ntp-client configurato nel runlevel default. Ovviamente parte solo quando la rete è up&running.

Tuttavia io ho escluso che sia ntp. Primo, perché se non c'é la rete a cui collegarsi, l'interfaccia resta in "starting" e ntp-client non viene avviato. Inoltre, la storia del /var/log/messages mi fa pensare in qualche modo a qualche casino del kernel. Ma non è altro che una supposizione buttata lì..

Quando intendi la stessa cosa, vuol dire che da bios è corretto e appena entri nel sistema è indietro?

Due cose

1- l'orologio è sballato, ma solo indietro, mai avanti (che è un po' da capitan ovvio, ma volevo scriverlo per completezza)

2- la cosa si verifica dopo diverso tempo che il pc è spento. Se regolo l'ora e lo riavvio dopo poco, nulla cambia. Se lo riaccendo la mattina dopo, sono indietro. Di solito più tempo passa e più è indietro. Ma non ho ancora capito se esiste una correlazione precisa tra le due cose.

Stavo pensando di avviare con un kernel compilato ex-novo, ma è davvero uno di quei tentativi del tipo "non so dove andare a parare"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, io ho provato anche a cambiare kernel e il problema non mi si verificava prima di usare ntp. (oh, beh, o almeno non me ne ero mai accorto)

Anche io uso la tua stessa versione di ntp e anche io ce l'ho sul runlevel di default.

 *Quote:*   

> Di solito più tempo passa e più è indietro. Ma non ho ancora capito se esiste una correlazione precisa tra le due cose. 

 

anche io ho notato questo problema. 

e, veramente, non so proprio che pesci pigliare.

ora guardo anche io il /var/log/messages

volevo anche dire che il problema si verifica non solo riavviando il computer, ma anche mandandolo in sospensione!

----------

## k01

anch'io sul portatile ho lo stesso problema, un acer aspire one, e prima di leggere qui pensavo anch'io alla batteria del bios andata. mi succedeva già prima di installare ntp, poi l'ho installato proprio per cercare di risolvere il problema, ma la bellissima rete del politecnico di milano non mi permette di usarlo...

----------

## ciro64

A me un problema del genere capitò con sistemi in dual boot con win; risolsi indicando al sistema Linux di non usare UTC.

ma, non so se sia questo il vostro caso  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

sicuramente non è il mio caso.

non ho windows   :Wink: 

che possa essere qui il problema?

però, come dico... il problema si verifica anche con la sospensione su ram.

```
cat /etc/conf.d/hwclock 

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

clock="UTC"

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# (software clock) during shutdown, then say "YES" here.

# You normally don't need to do this if you run a ntp daemon.

clock_systohc="NO"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""

```

----------

## riverdragon

Buttata lì: hwclock -w lanciato da root dopo aver impostato l'ora corretta.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> sicuramente non è il mio caso.
> 
> non ho windows  
> 
> che possa essere qui il problema?
> ...

 

Il mio è simile, solo che ho systohc impostato a YES.

Però, come dicevo sopra, l'ora all'avvio (nel bios) è corretta, quindi non è che viene salvata sbagliata. Inoltre, syslog parte già con l'ora "ritardata". Quindi io pensavo a qualcosa tra grub e syslog.

Escludevo ntp proprio perché è "fuori" da quest'intervallo (inoltre, senza rete nemmeno parte).

Ho Windows ma non è quello (anche perché, al limite me lo sballerebbe di 1 o 2 ore in base al fuso), e non di 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, o 42 minuti..

Ho cercato di capire se c'é qualcosa di interessante nel dmesg prima di ciò che viene loggato in syslog, ma non ho avuto fortuna. Se può interessare lo posto.

(Sono felice che altri abbiano questo problema, forse è la volta buona che lo risolviamo)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> Buttata lì: hwclock -w lanciato da root dopo aver impostato l'ora corretta.

 

sembra che questo abbia risolto i miei problemi. dico sembra perchè ho fatto solo un test.

il computer era spento da ieri sera e dopo una decina di ore, l'ora è ancora impostata correttamente (precisa al secondo, pare)

mi riserbo di fare altri test.

comunque, un mio ringraziamento molto sentito a riverdragon. sembra davvero efficace come soluzione, strano che questo comando non venga dato in shoutdown.

----------

## Onip

Io, quando ho avuto problemi del genere, ho cancellato /etc/adjtime

----------

## MajinJoko

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Buttata lì: hwclock -w lanciato da root dopo aver impostato l'ora corretta.

 

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> strano che questo comando non venga dato in shoutdown.

 

Questo comando andrebbe dato ad ogni shutdown, o è sufficiente darlo una volta sola?

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io, quando ho avuto problemi del genere, ho cancellato /etc/adjtime

 

Che stupido, non ci ho mai pensato (eppure mi capitò di farlo, tanto tempo fa).

Ma a cosa serve questo file?

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
Buttata lì: hwclock -w lanciato da root dopo aver impostato l'ora corretta.
```

no, purtroppo non funziona. a distanza di due giorni, ho un ritardo di 2 minuti.

ho provato a cancellare il file 

```
Io, quando ho avuto problemi del genere, ho cancellato /etc/adjtime
```

vediamo...

----------

## MajinJoko

Ho verificato, e hwclock -w è la stessa cosa di settare *Quote:*   

> clock_systohc="YES"

 in /etc/conf.d/clock.

Quindi questo non può essere, almeno nel mio caso, visto che già è così settato.

Ho rimosso adjtime. In 8 ore l'ora non si è spostata. Mi fa ben sperare, ma saprò dire qualcosa con più certezza nei prossimi giorni.

Intanto grazie ancora a tutti.

----------

## darkmanPPT

da quando ho scritto il messaggio stamattina ad adesso, l'orologio era già avanti di 10 secondi circa.

 :Confused: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Rimuovere /etc/adjtime pare aver risolto il problema.

Faccio altre prove, per metà settimana saprò darvi la conferma.

Grazie fin d'ora.

----------

## darkmanPPT

niente da fare.

a me non funziona come soluzione.

oggi era indietro di 3 minuti.

visto che par essere questo il problema.

```
cat /etc/adjtime 

0.000000 1290768211 0.000000

1290768211

LOCAL

```

vi sembra tutto ok?

----------

## Deus Ex

Io ho questo:

```
cat /etc/adjtime 

0.000000 1280733857 0.000000

1280733857

UTC

```

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io, quando ho avuto problemi del genere, ho cancellato /etc/adjtime

 

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!

In 4 giorni senza neppure un ritardo, posso dire che il mio "problema" è risolto.

Grazie mille, ti devo una birra.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> niente da fare.
> 
> a me non funziona come soluzione.
> 
> oggi era indietro di 3 minuti. 

 

Due cose:

1- a me l'orologio restava solo indietro (mai avanti) e mai "a pc acceso". Solo al momento della riaccensione veniva ritardato (come poi verificato con il bios)

2- non so se il tuo adjtime sia corretto, ma hai provato a rimuoverlo.

Metto il tag risolto o lascio aperto finché anche il problema di darkmanPPT viene risolto?

Ciao e grazie a tutti.

----------

## k01

a me continua ad essere circa mezz'ora avanti ogni volta che lo accendo, mah...

----------

## darkmanPPT

interessante.. perchè a me si è persino spostata di 45 minuti circa l'ora, dopo che ho riavviato il pc

 :Shocked: 

(è successo oggi e non so ancora dare una spiegazione)

----------

